# [Sept 27-29] East Coast Tsunami Fest



## Crack Rock Savior (Aug 26, 2013)

East Coast Tsunami Fest is basically a huge, one stop hardcore fest in Reading, Pennsylvania. Yeah, I know, it's not the best area ever, but I actually live close by, so I was wondering if I was going to be seeing anyone there? Tickets are a little pricey, but Hatebreed is headlining, so I think it's gonna be a blast. The venue is the Reverb in Reading which is the nicest venue you're gonna find in the area without going into Philadelphia. I'll be there Saturday if anybody's going. Anyway, here's the lineup and stuff:

*FRIDAY, SEPT 27TH LINEUP (DOORS @ 4PM)*

*The Bouncing Souls*
*Street Dogs*
*Man Overboard*
*The Menzingers*
*Fucked Up*
*Yellow Stitches*
*Animalhaus*
*Stoked On Being Pumped*
*American Werewolves*
*Godamnit*

*SATURDAY, SEPT 28TH LINEUP (DOORS @ NOON)*

*Hatebreed*
*Terror*
*Wisdom in Chains
Breakdown
Shadows Fall
Cro Mags
Comeback Kid
Indecision
Acacia Strain
Full Blown Chaos
Lifeless
Reign Supreme
Vehement Serenade
Objection
SUNDAY, SEPT 29TH LINEUP (DOORS @ NOON)

E Town Concrete
Knuckledust (London)
Strife
Figure Four
One Life Crew
Death Threat
Strength For A Reason
Sworn Enemy
Death Before Dishonor
Twitching Tongues
Crowd Deterrent
Homicidal
Downpresser
Angel Dust
Strength Approach (Italy)

http://www.stereokiller.com/eastcoasttsunami/*


----------

